# Where’re you going this weekend?



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Where’re you going this weekend?

Well I got the “free to go fishing” pass for Saturday so I’ve been considering all kinds of places to go but can’t make up my mind. Basically, I can leave early in the morning on Saturday to be back home by Saturday night. I’ll be taking Jr. with me too. Anyone got suggestions on where to try out? Last few outings – including spring fling – has been fun but no keeper of any kind. I can do a day trip to AI/OC or go south to VA Beach. Jr. has been saying he wants to eat something we catch so I am open to suggestions/recommendations. TIA!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I will be doing a two in one... Start out with SPSP then hit either Romancoke or Matapeake that evening..



GhostCrab said:


> Where’re you going this weekend?
> 
> Well I got the “free to go fishing” pass for Saturday so I’ve been considering all kinds of places to go but can’t make up my mind. Basically, I can leave early in the morning on Saturday to be back home by Saturday night. I’ll be taking Jr. with me too. Anyone got suggestions on where to try out? Last few outings – including spring fling – has been fun but no keeper of any kind. I can do a day trip to AI/OC or go south to VA Beach. Jr. has been saying he wants to eat something we catch so I am open to suggestions/recommendations. TIA!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be at AI all weekend. Plan to get on the beach at sun rise Sat morning and stay will I run out of bait or food.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll be near CHSP till about noon on Saturday. If you see some guy passed out on the beach after 12, kick me, say hi, and tell me to start heading back home.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I'll be near CHSP till about noon on Saturday. If you see some guy passed out on the beach after 12, kick me, say hi, and tell me to start heading back home.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

CHSP?



fishbait said:


> I'll be near CHSP till about noon on Saturday. If you see some guy passed out on the beach after 12, kick me, say hi, and tell me to start heading back home.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Not sure yet. I have from Saturday afternoon around 4 until I can't stay awake anymore (usually 12:30 / 1:00 am) to fish. I want some blues action pretty bad so I am thinking of hitting the OC bridge.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> CHSP?


Cape Henlopen State Park.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yo KMW, wanna head out to Delaware with me. It's a kinda long ride for such a short trip, but I got commitments in the afternoon and evening that I've to attend. I may be fishing a little, but mostly going to collect some conch. And 'no' that does not mean shut eye.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

conch?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

It's some kind of sea snail. Great eating when they are fresh and raw.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

how do you catch them????


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

They are real fast, so you gotta be quick!  

J/K, dude they're snails. We just pick them up!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> They are real fast, so you gotta be quick!
> 
> J/K, dude they're snails. We just pick them up!


FB.. you plan on wading out for some of them conch.. not sure if they're in there yet but give it ago.. Will be there Friday nite late thru early a.m., then heading to the RT 50 bridge for some strip/blue action, then to HBT for some bait (unless I pick up some more spot tonight) and then off to AI thru Sunday... should be some fun me and the Siris on the road again... wooo hoooooo......:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Man's best friend...*

Hunts, it's pretty cool that you take your litte dogs with you.. I didn't know pets were allowed on the beach until recently.. I will bring my dog in the fall... she doens't do well in the heat,,,,




Huntsman said:


> FB.. you plan on wading out for some of them conch.. not sure if they're in there yet but give it ago.. Will be there Friday nite late thru early a.m., then heading to the RT 50 bridge for some strip/blue action, then to HBT for some bait (unless I pick up some more spot tonight) and then off to AI thru Sunday... should be some fun me and the Siris on the road again... wooo hoooooo......:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Hunts, it's pretty cool that you take your litte dogs with you.. I didn't know pets were allowed on the beach until recently.. I will bring my dog in the fall... she doens't do well in the heat,,,,


Same here. Cody can't take the heat either (sheltie) so if I go to AI anymore this spring/summer it will be at night when it is cooler.

FYI ... Only the National Seashore at AI allows dogs. No dogs at OC, AI State Park, or the VA side of AI in Chincoteague


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

No where for me  My son's 100 days (asian tradition) is this Saturday . . . gonna have a get together. I would be in deep doo-doo pie if I missed this one  Will hit the salt next weekend. 

I know you guys are gonna miss my reports, but I'm sure you can wait 1 more week  <--- sarcasm


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey FB, just remember to check out the tide. You have to go to CHSP to catch conch during low tide. You will catch more large black chowder clams then conch. You cannot go clamming on the left side of the CHSP pier, protected area, but you can on the right side of the pier. You are going to have to put some foot work on the beach to the right side for better results. I would say a good 1/4 mile or so. The areas to the right of the pier has been clammed out. the further and deeper you go during low tide the better your chances to land conch. If lucky you will get maybe half a dozen. You might want to bring a light tackle spin rod and try for some flounders while your out there wading in the water. What I do is attach a rubber canoe with rope around my waist and whatever i catch plus gear I put on it.

If you drive further in CHSP there is a haven for conch, BUT too bad it is private and protected area. You can litterally see conch back to back in these shallow waters.

Gte some of those surfer water shoes, you can get cut if you step in wrong place. Also, they have tiny snails by the millions. You will know when you feel like you just stpped onto some slipperry pebbles. Steam them and get a toothpick and eat with some sweet brown sauce.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW! Congrats! I didn't know you were Asian!!!



fingersandclaws said:


> No where for me  My son's 100 days (asian tradition) is this Saturday . . . gonna have a get together. I would be in deep doo-doo pie if I missed this one  Will hit the salt next weekend.
> 
> I know you guys are gonna miss my reports, but I'm sure you can wait 1 more week  <--- sarcasm


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> WOW! Congrats! I didn't know you were Asian!!!




The WBB officially denies any knowledge or association with KMW21230.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

fingersandclaws ... I like the new avatar ... it's a pic from "the fling", right?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> Hey FB, just remember to check out the tide. You have to go to CHSP to catch conch during low tide. You will catch more large black chowder clams then conch. You cannot go clamming on the left side of the CHSP pier, protected area, but you can on the right side of the pier. You are going to have to put some foot work on the beach to the right side for better results. I would say a good 1/4 mile or so. The areas to the right of the pier has been clammed out. the further and deeper you go during low tide the better your chances to land conch. If lucky you will get maybe half a dozen. You might want to bring a light tackle spin rod and try for some flounders while your out there wading in the water. What I do is attach a rubber canoe with rope around my waist and whatever i catch plus gear I put on it.
> 
> If you drive further in CHSP there is a haven for conch, BUT too bad it is private and protected area. You can litterally see conch back to back in these shallow waters.
> 
> Gte some of those surfer water shoes, you can get cut if you step in wrong place. Also, they have tiny snails by the millions. You will know when you feel like you just stpped onto some slipperry pebbles. Steam them and get a toothpick and eat with some sweet brown sauce.



Thanks for the tips KT. I'll go get myself a pair of lime green crocs tonight! 

Periwinkles?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> fingersandclaws ... I like the new avatar ... it's a pic from "the fling", right?


FB - nah.. that's a trip down to the York River we made earlier this year and ole sleey eyes couldn't hang and left his light on trying to temp the fish gods into lay'n some blessings upon he and his loley tackle...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Thanks for the tips KT. I'll go get myself a pair of lime green crocs tonight!
> 
> Periwinkles?


Ji - I have some wading shoes that you can use vs buying a pair of crocs.. size 10.. up to you. Just make sure you wash your steek'n arse feet...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL... Sorry Big Guy,,, K-Dub doesn't see color only fishing skill... LOL 



fingersandclaws said:


> The WBB officially denies any knowledge or association with KMW21230.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> The WBB officially denies any knowledge or association with KMW21230.


You know what FnC ... I think it is really cool that KMW21230 does not even know the WB stereotype! 

Kind of funny to be in a group you know nuthin' about. Although I do speak from experieince  

I guess Big K doesn't hang around in Delaware too much.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Ji - I have some wading shoes that you can use vs buying a pair of crocs.. size 10.. up to you. Just make sure you wash your steek'n arse feet...


Thanks for the offer B-. I'm gonna have to get a pair anyway, so i might as well get them now. See ya out on the pier. I'll swing by there to see if there is any flattie action.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

home for the weekend to visit my family. Ever since the WBB took away my honorary membership for throwing back a keeper flounder, I have lost my love for fishing in Maryland.

Woe is me, Woe I say! At least the squires of Northumbria shall pay homage to my fealty!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> Ever since the WBB took away my honorary membership for throwing back a keeper flounder, I have lost my love for fishing in Maryland.


I'm still shaking my head over this one.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> Ever since the WBB took away my honorary membership for throwing back a keeper flounder, I have lost my love for fishing in Maryland.


Who the heck gave French an honorary membership!  

J/K Frenchy, you know the WBB got nothing but love for our Virginia brethren.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

??????




cygnus-x1 said:


> You know what FnC ... I think it is really cool that KMW21230 does not even know the WB stereotype!
> 
> Kind of funny to be in a group you know nuthin' about. Although I do speak from experieince
> 
> I guess Big K doesn't hang around in Delaware too much.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> ??????


Let me 'splain it to ya ... Big K I was just teasing you when you commented that you did not know that FnC was Asian. The whole WBB thing was started because a few members were discussing poachers and Tom (Hengst) mentioned that on the Delaware boards the guys were calling the Asian poachers "White Buckets". Some of us knew that WB was a derogatory term but many of us (including me) had never heard it. So the White Bucket Brigade was formed. I considered myself an honorary member because my wife is Asian (filipina) and I love sushi  and fish head soup  heck I might as well be Asian ... my dietary intake is mostly Asian cuisine. 

Anyway I thought it was funny that you are part of the WBB and at least it seemed like you did not know what WB stood for. I figured you (and many others) thought that most of us were Asian.

That is where I was coming from!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Who the heck gave French an honorary membership!
> 
> J/K Frenchy, you know the WBB got nothing but love for our Virginia brethren.


Just for that, next time I go on a deep drop trip with you guys, I am throwing back all my seabass!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL, I knew.... 




cygnus-x1 said:


> Let me 'splain it to ya ... Big K I was just teasing you when you commented that you did not know that FnC was Asian. The whole WBB thing was started because a few members were discussing poachers and Tom (Hengst) mentioned that on the Delaware boards the guys were calling the Asian poachers "White Buckets". Some of us knew that WB was a derogatory term but many of us (including me) had never heard it. So the White Bucket Brigade was formed. I considered myself an honorary member because my wife is Asian (filipina) and I love sushi  and fish head soup  heck I might as well be Asian ... my dietary intake is mostly Asian cuisine.
> 
> Anyway I thought it was funny that you are part of the WBB and at least it seemed like you did not know what WB stood for. I figured you (and many others) thought that most of us were Asian.
> 
> That is where I was coming from!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> Just for that, next time I go on a deep drop trip with you guys, I am throwing back all my seabass!


Nooo....  

We don't know you!


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I guess Big K doesn't hang around in Delaware too much.


That term isn't just from delaware - PA, NJ, MD - i've heard fisherman from all areas use the term and the stereotype....

I also think its a good thing that he didn't know what it meant - probably means he never had to fish next to someone exemplifying the stereotype....and lived a more peaceful life for it!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been around guys poaching.... Too mannnnnny times...



trowpa said:


> That term isn't just from delaware - PA, NJ, MD - i've heard fisherman from all areas use the term and the stereotype....
> 
> I also think its a good thing that he didn't know what it meant - probably means he never had to fish next to someone exemplifying the stereotype....and lived a more peaceful life for it!


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> I have been around guys poaching.... Too mannnnnny times...


Darn - hoping there was some innocence left in the world!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

trowpa said:


> Darn - hoping there was some innocence left in the world!


There is ... it is with our children. It is so heart breaking when I have to tell my daughter about some things that people do. You just see that veil of innocence lifting day by day and it breaks your heart.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> soup  heck I might as well be Asian ...


Cygnus, since you're just as short as me, I think you're qualified as an Asian!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*Conch at CHSP*

120 yards to the right and out about 30 yards is a sandbar and on the outside drop off there were very many of them there... We beached the boat there this past Sunday Night to pick up a friend..


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

French said:


> Just for that, next time I go on a deep drop trip with you guys, I am throwing back all my seabass!


That's right, throw all that seabass you poached from me back into my cooler.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Cygnus, since you're just as short as me, I think you're qualified as an Asian!!


OWNED!   

TunaFish 1
Cygnus-X1 0

konichiwa !!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> 120 yards to the right and out about 30 yards is a sandbar and on the outside drop off there were very many of them there... We beached the boat there this past Sunday Night to pick up a friend..


How deep / steep is that drop off? This sounds interesting ? Is it far enough from lead slinging? (except of course for the occaional crack-offs that happen)


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I plan to hit Assateague. Probably rolling out of here early Sunday morning and fishing through Sunday afternoon. Stop by and say hello if you see my grey Xterra with a stupid looking rainbow umbrella stuck in the sand next to it.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Trowpa and I plan to be on the beach at around 5:00am Sat morning and stay till sometime Sunday. 

We will be in my Dark Blue Jeep liberty catching all the fish. We will more than likely be pretty far south in the OSV zone. Stop on by and grab a drink! 

Sand Flea, i'll look for you on Sunday and stop by and say hi.


----------

